# Paris/London



## gic (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm in Paris for a few days before some business in London. Any suggestions as to good, relatively unknown places in Paris to try? Any KKFers in PAris want to meet for a meal/drink??

Same question for London although I will have a lot less time there..

TIA
g.


----------



## easy13 (Jul 14, 2015)

Paris - Clamato, Septime 

London - The Dairy, Pitt Cue


----------



## Adrian (Jul 15, 2015)

In Paris Seb'on in the Montmatre district is an extremely good bistro restaurant that is a real find in Paris (where many places seek to fleece tourists). It is in Rue d'Orsel. Booking essential. 

London - depends what you want to do / what kind of food you like and how much you want to spend. Choice is vast. PM me if you want. (I am in London).


----------



## Micioarch (Jul 15, 2015)

In Paris there are a lot of nice places, please let me know what are you looking for.

- brasserie Lipp
- brasserie chez Andre

- Hotel Particulier Montmartre very nice garden
- la Coupolle 

All restaurant needs reservation.


----------



## gic (Jul 15, 2015)

Anyone know any places to buy old carbon knives in Paris? I went into a kitchen supply store and they thought I was crazy to want them!


----------



## Micioarch (Jul 15, 2015)

If you find one please let me know . I sow something in some antiques market but nothing special and not in a shop.


----------



## Jordanp (Jul 15, 2015)

I've never been but Le Servan would be a great place to go in Paris.


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 3, 2015)

Paris: a friend of mine, ex-3 Stars Chef is running a little brasserie called LE PASSAGE (at Passage du Vieux Cerf).


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 3, 2015)

In London I love Dinner by Heston Blumenthal.


----------

